
Have we reached Peak Dog in our cities? - endswapper
http://www.treehugger.com/pets/have-we-reached-peak-dog.html
======
tgarma1234
I live in Chicago, where there are a zillion dogs, and I feel honestly like
the history of humanity will one day be rewritten to clearly and correctly
explain that human beings were in fact domesticated by dogs so that we work to
support and feed them. People spend more to support their pets than most
people in developing countries make. It's ridiculous.

------
endswapper
I smell an opportunity...

